# Liquid Chlorine Test Kit



## Prostock442 (Oct 22, 2010)

Is there a good Liquid Test Kit for Chlorine? I have an API but it does not test chlorine. Thanks


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Why are you testing for chlorine? If you follow the directions of any dechlor you should not have a problem. use a quality dechlor like Seachem Prime, amquel, or my personal favorite, chloram-x


----------



## Prostock442 (Oct 22, 2010)

Lost a couple of fish. All other parameters are fine. Did a test dip stick & read 0 chlorine. I can smell chlorine when I do my WC's. I'd like to know how much chlorine my tap water to tank has.


So, without asking me more questions - Please answer the one I asked. Thank you


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

I haven't seen a chlorine test except for swimming pools. But, the levels of chlorine that are of interest in swimming pools are much higher than we can tolerate in an aquarium.

Chlorine isn't a major problem to deal with in an aquarium - just let the water you will use for the tank sit out in the open for a day and the chlorine will dissipate. The big problem is chloramines, which are used by an increasing number of water departments, just because the chlorine in the chloramine stays potent a lot longer. Chloramine is an ammonia-chlorine compound. To get rid of it takes something like Prime, as Over Stocked mentioned. You can choose to ignore the chloramine and possibly have no problems, because your water may not contain it, or because the level in your water is too low to be harmful, but also too low to sterilize the tap water too. Or, if you only add 10% or so new water at a time, the amount may be too low to harm the fish or plants.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Only tests I know of are the dip/strip kind. Unless you want to spend the $$ and get an electronic meter, but even then I suspect like Hoppy said it would be calibrated for pools rather than sensitive enough to be accurate for testing tap water.

You might have better luck contacting your water treatment company and seeing if they've been adding additional chlorine/chloramine to the water recently. They do that from time to time to "flush" out the system. They may even be able to tell you the levels in the water when it leaves the plant.

Which is the reason I use Prime...


----------



## Prostock442 (Oct 22, 2010)

OK, thank you for the answers I was looking for.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Prostock442 said:


> Lost a couple of fish. All other parameters are fine. Did a test dip stick & read 0 chlorine. I can smell chlorine when I do my WC's. I'd like to know how much chlorine my tap water to tank has.
> 
> 
> So, without asking me more questions - Please answer the one I asked. Thank you


Whoever is providing your water should provide data on what’s in it and the treatment involved free for the asking.


----------

